# My first forum.



## Geek (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello everyone, today I finally finished designing my board. The board is about all things anime, furry, cartoons in general. So i decided to call it simply call it "Anim" because it refers to "Animation" for short and "TV" for "Television".

The domain is: http://anim.tv/

It's a board and it's not like another board because it have a "youtube" like system where you can upload animation stuffs and watch them in flash without having to deal with file size and bandwidth (unlimited).

Please tell me what you think.


----------



## Geek (Mar 23, 2010)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> What do you guys think?



You have roleplay, but no roleplay rules.  Otherwise, it seems to only lack members...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 27, 2010)

It doesnt have many ppl yet, just need to give it some time. I just signed up:grin:


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Good job on completing this. I might drop by.


----------



## Geek (Mar 27, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> You have roleplay, but no roleplay rules.  Otherwise, it seems to only lack members...



Yes i do but for now, Im going to keep it open and rule-free. I don't have contents at the moment and i'm trying to find i way how to attract more people...

Right now Im adding freshly new anime torrents on the download section.

Any suggestion would be helpful.

Maybe add my homemade flash games.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 27, 2010)

i really like the design! it looks very slick and neat^^ great job, now you only need members! :B


----------



## Lobar (Mar 27, 2010)

Where's the section for overpriced Apple gadgets and peripherals? :V


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks promising.


----------



## Icky (Mar 28, 2010)

Eh, what the hell, I'll try it.

Just don't let this die like the other forum I recently joined/modded.


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

I like how it looks, signed up.


----------



## Geek (Mar 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Eh, what the hell, I'll try it.
> 
> Just don't let this die like the other forum I recently joined/modded.



It's not gonna dye.
The site is hosted at home with this: http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/9493/screenshot20100328at800.png


----------



## Icky (Mar 28, 2010)

Geek said:


> It's not gonna dye. The site is hosted at home with 3 of these: http://www.apple.com/xserve/



No, I meant that the other forum's owner won't respond or post or do anything, and with a developing site, there wasn't much we could do to boost it.


----------



## Geek (Mar 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> No, I meant that the other forum's owner won't respond or post or do anything, and with a developing site, there wasn't much we could do to boost it.



True, that's because it takes the owner to be in front of a computer 24/7. But I'm special, I'm motivated enough and technologically mobile. I can run the site without the need of moderators thanks to an iPhone app that tells me what's going on 24/7.


----------



## Saxton Hale (Mar 28, 2010)

There ain't enough apps in the world to keep you from muckin' somethin' up.


----------



## Liam (Mar 29, 2010)

You need an incentive for people to join.

Oh wait, if I join now, I can be that annoying dick who's been around forever in 10 years.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

I Sign :3


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

i love it. it will get fucked up in a week.


----------



## Icky (Mar 29, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> i love it. it will get fucked up in a week.



It better not be.

>:[


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

its so new that the username "Joe" was available.  
...not anymore.


----------



## Geek (Mar 30, 2010)

It's only 4days old... right now I'm like these guys:

[yt]QrPU5_lBWX4[/yt]


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll join eventually :3


----------



## xcliber (Mar 31, 2010)

I like how it looks. I love the background! *joins*

Edit:
My computer at work and IE7 is having trouble getting it to run smoothly (probably due to the transparancies and stuff), plus I can't activate my account until I get home to access my e-mail. I guess I can't use this as a cure for boredom at work.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 31, 2010)

Seems okay, but even if I will register it would be like me on every other forum.
"Eh.... subjects to post on.... none. Well, LET'S SING A SONG ALL DAY LONG AND SPROUT LIES IN RANTS AND RAVES".
Still, looks very nice.


----------

